# Trying to be a vegetarian.



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

I am trying to be a vegetarian mostly for health reasons. I been waiting for myself to stop growing and I finally have! Now. Advice on becoming a vegetarian?


----------



## AgentSH (Feb 1, 2010)

Stop eating meat.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

AgentSH said:


> Stop eating meat.


I can't. The power of steak compels me.


----------



## Female INFJ (Feb 27, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> I am trying to be a vegetarian mostly for health reasons. I been waiting for myself to stop growing and I finally have! Now. Advice on becoming a vegetarian?


Doctor Paradox - sounds like a lovely idea. i will send some ideas on how to begin, i am not a full veg, but i am primarily veg; spiritual practice reasons. i thought to ask, are you doing any spiritual study of any kind? is your family vegetarian also? do you have any vegetarian friends, or sibblings? the reason i ask, is so that i can come up with a response that suits your question  being vegetarian is a lifestyle change almost, it affects most of your day, and sometimes even daily relationships, because in north america, meat eating is most common. and a vegetarian has to be prepared


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Female INFJ said:


> Doctor Paradox - sounds like a lovely idea. i will send some ideas on how to begin, i am not a full veg, but i am primarily veg; spiritual practice reasons. i thought to ask, are you doing any spiritual study of any kind? is your family vegetarian also? do you have any vegetarian friends, or sibblings? the reason i ask, is so that i can come up with a response that suits your question  being vegetarian is a lifestyle change almost, it affects most of your day, and sometimes even daily relationships, because in north america, meat eating is most common. and a vegetarian has to be prepared


My brother is a vegetarian. He got me into the idea!


----------



## Unega Woya (May 13, 2010)

Congrats! I am a vegitarian as well, for other reasons such as a guilt free living. I'm a big believer on animal rights, and I certainly can't bring myself to eat another living thing. Unlike 10 years ago, this is a vegitarian nation now. There are so many alternatives, such as Veggie burgers, Smart bacon, and artificial chicken. It's all so yummy too! I also try to eat Vegan a couple days out of the week, and I only buy local dairy products, where I know the animals aren't in questionable situations. If you have any other questions feel free to message me, I will be happy to help!:laughing:


----------



## Danse Macabre (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm a vegetarian! I snack on nuts. Love eggs, lentils, tofu, chickpeas, vegan bacon, spinach.... I eat super healthy and it makes SUCH a difference to how I feel... Just be sure to eat lots of good stuff xD Great advice, eh?


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

To be a proper veggie one must eat lentils three times a week and alot of beans (good protein), while avoiding all meat products (including gelatin is you think that counts).


----------



## saynomore (Feb 27, 2010)

Another alternative to lentils is spirulina which you can get in capsules at a number of super markets. It is packed with protein and iron.


----------



## pajamiez (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't consume meats or dairy and I don't find a reason in eating unwholesomely. I like to find interesting foods found in the organic section, ranging from hemp cereals to rice milk. Try looking up vegan recipes and brands.


----------



## Quin Sabe (Jan 26, 2010)

Honestly I went vegetarian for a change and to be a little healthier. I wasn't strict with the no meat thing since it was mostly for health and change. I enjoy chicken and fish, and those are relatively healthy so I'm good there. I don't have a problem with dairy and and a good rare steak has a lot of iron and other healthy stuff as long as you don't over do it or eat it too often. After laying down food prejudices as an new vegetarian I found I was always one to begin with, lol I don't like animals, I just hate plants:tongue:
Looking it holistically I can see what I really am is just an ambivalent eater.


----------



## jdmn (Feb 5, 2010)

What if you replace meat for soy meat? It's tasty and healthy. You can stop eating meat and chicken right now and just rely on tuna as the only meat, and later you can fully stop eating any kind of meat.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

I don't want to make this into a debate thread, but is eating as a vegetarian really any healthier than eating meat as well (as long as you do eat a balanced diet)? Really, the healthiest thing you can do is to stop eating processed foods since they are the things that are the least healthy.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Man in the Box said:


> I don't want to make this into a debate thread, but is eating as a vegetarian really any healthier than eating meat as well (as long as you do eat a balanced diet)? Really, the healthiest thing you can do is to stop eating processed foods since they are the things that are the least healthy.


Well technologically humans were created to be herbivores. By our biology. The only time we really need protein is when we our in our teens.


----------



## Midnight Runner (Feb 14, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> Well technologically humans were created to be herbivores. By our biology. The only time we really need protein is when we our in our teens.


Yeah, but that's not really relevant to what I was asking. I didn't ask if we "needed" meat, I asked if it was healthier for us to not eat meat. And besides, if that is your argument, then you shouldn't eat tofu, lentils, or beans, either. :tongue:


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Man in the Box said:


> Yeah, but that's not really relevant to what I was asking. I didn't ask if we "needed" meat, I asked if it was healthier for us to not eat meat. And besides, if that is your argument, then you shouldn't eat tofu, lentils, or beans, either. :tongue:


Well by saying its unnatural for us to eat meat. Then is healthier not to eat. And beans are delicious!


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> I am trying to be a vegetarian mostly for health reasons. I been waiting for myself to stop growing and I finally have! Now. Advice on becoming a vegetarian?


Are you planning on becomming somebody that's going to do very little physical activity?
Are you super lazy?
You need proteins, don't you?

Its better to eat ballanced than to not eat foods that nature tells your body you need.

Unless you have some very specific health issues, why would you be a vegetarian?


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Peter said:


> Are you planning on becomming somebody that's going to do very little physical activity?
> Are you super lazy?
> You need proteins, don't you?
> 
> ...


1.No
2.Yes
3. Yep.

Humans ate natural balances before meat. And I can eat protein without meat. Whats wrong with that?


----------



## Peter (Feb 27, 2010)

Doctor Paradox said:


> 1.No
> 2.Yes
> 3. Yep.
> 
> Humans ate natural balances before meat. And I can eat protein without meat. Whats wrong with that?


Before meat? You mean when we were like tiny little apes that hardly resemble what we are today?


This is just funny: Vegetarianism and Health.

It claims being a vegetarian is much more healthy, but then it also shows which supplements you have to take because they can only be found in animal products.

So in other words: Vegetarianism is only possible as long as there are supplements available which means it's not natural.


----------



## Nearsification (Jan 3, 2010)

Peter said:


> Before meat? You mean when we were like tiny little apes that hardly resemble what we are today?
> 
> 
> This is just funny: Vegetarianism and Health.
> ...


Simply because humans adapted to meat. We were still naturally meant to be them no matter how off we are. Look at the human body. Was it created to hunt animals?


----------

